# Refrigerator on top of Carpet?



## rkj

I want to put a full size refrigerator (about 18 cubic feet) on top of a carpeted area. What do I put on top of carpet as I don't think its a good idea to put the refrigerator on carpet directly? I am thinking a piece of MDF or Luan, but those are both not really waterproof. I can't do metal since its conductive, I suppose. There is plastic, but where do I get a plastic (plexiboard?) that thick and have it cut to that size? Then again, plastic can melt too so I don't know.


----------



## bbo

not sure why you are looking for waterproof. if a refrig leaks or has external condensation, that should be fixed.

plastic, you should be able to get at any big box home improvement. mine has different sizes .. fairly easy to cut.


----------



## joecaption

Way over thinking this. None of what your suggesting is needed.
Sure hope this is not carpet in a kitchen area.


----------



## gmaint

_IMHO, bad idea. Even if you put a hard surface under the fridge, what happens when you move it for cleaning? How do you move it back into position? Also, if the fridge leaks, how long will the carpet sequester water on the floor before you notice it?

Kinda like carpeting a bathroom, Might look good, but a seriously bad idea.
_


----------



## 225714

Don't do it.


----------



## cjm94

I rented an old house for awhile that was all carpet in the kitchen. I went to office max and got a plastic mat for desk chairs. The right size will leave a little in front of the fridge for spills also.


----------



## mbender2004

Stay away! As stated above, just like carpet in the bathroom...it's a bad idea.


----------



## SPS-1

Back in college I rented a room with a fridge sitting on carpet. One day milk leaked out of carton. Didn't notice it because it soaked into the carpet and was not visible. Within a couple of weeks the smell was brutal.

The smell was very obvious, but where it was coming from was not. It took a little while to figure out what had happened.


----------



## de-nagorg

gmaint said:


> _IMHO, bad idea. Even if you put a hard surface under the fridge, what happens when you move it for cleaning? How do you move it back into position? Also, if the fridge leaks, how long will the carpet sequester water on the floor before you notice it?
> 
> Kinda like carpeting a bathroom, Might look good, but a seriously bad idea.
> _


I agree with G here, once had a kitchen with outdoor carpeting in it. After a few refrigerator movings to clean the dust bunnies from the element. the carpeting was a RAG and no more good, besides it showed signs of excess heat at the same spot. :no:

But if you decide to go ahead , get a mat from the office supply section of your "BOX STORE". 

ED


----------



## jharris79

I agree with everyone that carpet in the kitchen (assuming this is a kitchen fridge) is not a great idea, but a good solution would be a a rubber mat that's used for treadmills to absorb vibrations. Just cut it to fit under and you're good to go.
You can find them at walmart for pretty cheap. It's better than the plastic you put under office chairs because those things crack.


----------



## de-nagorg

Not all office desk mats are made from plastic, just the cheap ones.

ED


----------



## gregzoll

de-nagorg said:


> Not all office desk mats are made from plastic, just the cheap ones.
> 
> ED


All of them are made out of some type of Plastic material.


----------



## de-nagorg

gregzoll said:


> All of them are made out of some type of Plastic material.


I disagree; but here is an alternative that I believe is better.


www.amazon.com/…al-Heavy-Duty-Appliance-Mat/dp/B...

Well the damned link is not functional, just copy and paste to a search.
ED


----------



## gregzoll

An Appliance mat is not a Chair mat, that is used in an office. Two different critters.


----------



## rushmore

You've already heard it, but I would really hesitate to put fridge on carpet.. If, however, you're entirely set on it go with a plastic surface underneath and try to get one that's thicker than just an office mat just to make sure heat doesn't become a problem.


----------



## Bob Sanders

It's a little odd running carpet in the kitchen, but I don't see any issue sticking a fridge directly on the carpet. It's perfectly safe. I suppose it's possible to someday give you a bit of grief when the defrost line plugs up, or when you spill a jug of milk....

I'd at least invest in a carpet cleaner machine.... because you will need one.


----------



## gregzoll

Bob, back in the 70's they did carpet in the Kitchen & Dining areas in homes. I remember two of our homes having it in there. One was in Ohio. The other here in Springfield, IL.


----------



## Bob Sanders

gregzoll said:


> Bob, back in the 70's they did carpet in the Kitchen & Dining areas in homes..


Wow. Didn't know that. They must smell pretty bad after 5 years of kids spilling milk all over them!


----------



## Ccy

rkj said:


> I want to put a full size refrigerator (about 18 cubic feet) on top of a carpeted area. What do I put on top of carpet as I don't think its a good idea to put the refrigerator on carpet directly? I am thinking a piece of MDF or Luan, but those are both not really waterproof. I can't do metal since its conductive, I suppose. There is plastic, but where do I get a plastic (plexiboard?) that thick and have it cut to that size? Then again, plastic can melt too so I don't know.





rkj said:


> I want to put a full size refrigerator (about 18 cubic feet) on top of a carpeted area. What do I put on top of carpet as I don't think its a good idea to put the refrigerator on carpet directly? I am thinking a piece of MDF or Luan, but those are both not really waterproof. I can't do metal since its conductive, I suppose. There is plastic, but where do I get a plastic (plexiboard?) that thick and have it cut to that size? Then again, plastic can melt too so I don't know.


----------

